# 'Bouncers' on ITV?



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone see this, I've never seen it before, I assume it's new?

Just wondered what people thought about this, especially as there are guys on here that work the doors.

I know the show is made for entertainment, but I felt that most of the guys on here were just prats. Like the guy who said he'd 'broke more jaws than Valentino had hearts' and the other bloke who said he had bowled people out of clubs with fingers in their eyes to disorientate them!

I thought the show made more of a mockery of doormen than make them look like people protecting the peace and safety of pub and club-goers!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I've thought about being a doorman but thats put me off!


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

there just talking big, years ago the bouncers used to fight alot more and knock the **** out of a blokes who were just giving a bit of **** and obviously couldnt fight for toffee ,ive seen it first hand and also shocked a few of the coqs with a peach of a left hook ****er5, saying that though, in the bigger clubs the doormen are usually more intelligent and dont need to batter a drunk idiot to feel like men,they just put out and tell em to bugger off.


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

i know, there were some serious fools on that show. i thought it was disgusting how they treated the death guy.


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

There used to be a team of doormen on The Bank Chambers nightclub in Runcorn (now Studio) that would give people a crack when they just said something. Me and my mate were talking to some lads from Speke when one bouncer, looking wide-eyed like he'd just had a few lines came up and said to these lads who he obviously knew personally, ''Are these lads givin ye any sh*t boys?'' He was obviously looking for a chance to kick a kids **** (As we were only young at the time) to make him self look big in front of the lads. When they caught people snorting in the bogs they'd take it off them and have it themselves, it was well known that they knocked the ahl ''Gary Abblets'' out to club-goers that they knew on a ''Need to know basis.'' Don't get me wrong I don't be-grudge them a good time as it's a boring job standing there all day and having to deal with idiots and p*ssheads, but these fellas were all kn*bheads who liked to show how hard they were and you'd see them talking on the steps, shadow boxing showing each other what they did to ''difficult punters'' who were more than likely under-age drinkers as The Bank Chambers was notorious for being an alcoholic creche.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

The violence is more often than not used against people who can't properly defend themselfs. Thats whats out of order imo


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I did the door for 10 years, but can't get a license now....

I had my own door firm also, and while I had more than a few good brawls....the best doormen talk someone out a club, only dragging them out if they have to..

But you get tits in all occupations and doormen is one of them.

And sometimes, when someone has just gone too far then they just have to be knocked the f*ck out....

Hence why I no longer can get a license...lol


----------



## Paul1 (Jun 30, 2006)

Agree with above ^^^^^

It only takes a few kn0bs for everyone to get tarred with the same brush.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Liam said:


> The violence is more often than not used against people who can't properly defend themselfs. Thats whats out of order imo


Well thats normally p*ssy hole doormen who have something to prove.

But then you have to remember that most little tw*ts think they're the hardest guy in the world when they have a drink.

If someone tries to hit me I dont mind how big or small they are I'll defend myself. Thats a right by law.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Gangst,the deaf guy was a pr1ck and deserved what he got,he can probably count himself lucky the cameras were about.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

whens it on next I want to see it?


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> But then you have to remember that most little tw*ts think they're the hardest guy in the world when they have a drink.


lol....... that'l be me then...... small man syndrome with a big chip on his shoulder!! (sadly  ) thats why i dont go out drinking any more!!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Tom,it was on itv last night at 11,so i guess same time next week.


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

just dl now but i guess that it will be the usual some pretty researcher bigging the doorstaff up so that they start bragging about the things that they are probably reasonably ashamed of. sometimes it is necessary to restrain people or even defend yourself but in general i dont think anyone is really proud of having to punch a drunk 18yr old to make him drop a broken bottle?


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

i agree with robsta and tom, the best way is to talk them round and then take them out phiscally if that dont work,but all too often the punter gets a good hiding when it could have been resolved more profesionaly.that is the difference between a good doorman and a bully.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Like the guy who said he'd 'broke more jaws than Valentino had hearts'

this guy was a tosser the type who feels he's nothing if he cant impress with silly talk,

too many long nights on the doors with no one but young kids to talk to and impress,there one one every door!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I can imagine it's one of those jobs that can make you hate people - as you generally only see their sh1t sides. You need strength of character not to get disillusioned.


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Gangst,the deaf guy was a pr1ck and deserved what he got,he can probably count himself lucky the cameras were about.


the deaf guy looked more confused about what was going on, than causing a public nuisance, and when the bouncer tried to say he was squeezing his balls, that was rubbish.


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

As a door supervisor myself, i will defend my proffession, if you have never done the job you dont/cant/wont understand it.

I am a patient person with good communication skills, i will always try to reason with people and resolve the situation verbally rather than physically. Punters are intoxicated and ther sense of judgment is impared therefore on some occasions i cannot reason with them and all they want to do is fight me and my collegues or innocent parties. I'm not a punch bag and i do not tollerate people trying to land a haymaker on my chin! Punters.... your destiny is in your own hands, if you do not involve yourself with trouble or provoke it, security staff will not have any contact with you other than on the front door wishing you a goodnight or on the way out wishing you a safe journey home.

What really winds me up, is when someone has tried to put a bottle on the back of your head and your having a roll around with them trying to 'restrain them properly' and i do mean restrain, till the police arrive. you get accused of being, thugs,bullys etc when most people did not see the original incident. people are easy to condem 'BOUNCERS' but when you get jumped by 4-5 blokes in a club and fists are flying and your mates dare not jump in to aid you............. me and my team will be there to restore order, even if it means myself being assaulted in the process.

Bit of a rant but i'm pationate and proffesional about my job.


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

matt p said:


> As a door supervisor myself, i will defend my proffession, if you have never done the job you dont/cant/wont understand it.
> 
> I am a patient person with good communication skills, i will always try to reason with people and resolve the situation verbally rather than physically. Punters are intoxicated and ther sense of judgment is impared therefore on some occasions i cannot reason with them and all they want to do is fight me and my collegues or innocent parties. I'm not a punch bag and i do not tollerate people trying to land a haymaker on my chin! Punters.... your destiny is in your own hands, if you do not involve yourself with trouble or provoke it, security staff will not have any contact with you other than on the front door wishing you a goodnight or on the way out wishing you a safe journey home.
> 
> ...


started a bit like an application for a job...other than that i thought it was an impressive rant.


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

one thing you have to ask your self, was there trouble in clubs etc back then like there is today? answer is no. and the reason been, back then bouncers were local lads who had a name for them selfs, so no one would start any bother. i think bouncers should be able to bowl thease pricks out of clubs by the eyes, this country is to soft. and thats why its a mess


----------



## BigDom (Sep 1, 2006)

matt p said:


> As a door supervisor myself, i will defend my proffession, if you have never done the job you dont/cant/wont understand it.
> 
> I am a patient person with good communication skills, i will always try to reason with people and resolve the situation verbally rather than physically. Punters are intoxicated and ther sense of judgment is impared therefore on some occasions i cannot reason with them and all they want to do is fight me and my collegues or innocent parties. I'm not a punch bag and i do not tollerate people trying to land a haymaker on my chin! Punters.... your destiny is in your own hands, if you do not involve yourself with trouble or provoke it, security staff will not have any contact with you other than on the front door wishing you a goodnight or on the way out wishing you a safe journey home.
> 
> ...


I'm also a door supervisor and totally agree with what you've said.

*Gangst*: imo the deaf guy clearly new what he was doing, he ran through a crowd of people to get to the door staff, admittedly i think the choke was a bit too extreme but if you watch teh programme again you can see that the deaf guy clearly has his hand between the doors staffs legs, and form my experience i would say he definitely had hold of his balls

BigDom


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Borris said:


> one thing you have to ask your self, was there trouble in clubs etc back then like there is today? answer is no. and the reason been, back then bouncers were local lads who had a name for them selfs, so no one would start any bother. i think bouncers should be able to bowl thease pricks out of clubs by the eyes, this country is to soft. and thats why its a mess


Totally agree...

I had a guy come at me with a pool cue, I took it off him and smashed the sh*te out of him, breaking his jaw in the process....

The t*t went to the old bill, who did me for gbh, and if that wasn't enough, he tried sueing me for loss of earnings compensation etc as his jaw was wired up for 3 months...

I got found not guilty of gbh, but guilty of abh and cannot do doorwork for another 3 years, all because he wanted to be a hard man...but to be honest, I'm glad I'm out of it, as the new breed of doormen coming through aren't up to much imo....not all of them, but they've taken all the handy guys off the door, who have a record, and put on guy's straight out of school who want to do the job for the wrong reasons, but are nowhere to bve seen when the going gets tough....

big and hard in a group, but if it gets hairy, then they can't be found....

I remember once we had a load of gypsies kick off, and there were 3 of us on that particular door, we struggled, but got there in the end, well 2 of us did, the other guy reckoned he was in the toilet. The brawl lasted for over 10 minutes ffs... He was quickly given a right hand and told where to go.

I've been shot at, stabbed in the head, sliced across my hand, and had 30 gypsies come into a club and put a shotgun to my head (that was in front of my wife the night I met her), and although it was scary, I never backed down from any of them, or from any other encounter I had on the doors, although sometimes I maybe should have and I'd have less scars now...lol...

Which is probably why I get asked to get back into doorwork every other week by different firms, (there are ways round the license thing) but I can't be bothered with it anymore to be honest, when you've had your own firm earning quite a bit, doing it for £15-20 an hour now just don't cut it


----------



## deejpj (Apr 7, 2007)

yeah i guess bouncers can be harsh, but where i go on fri and sat nights they all fine. Walked up to one pub and bouncer just said "alrite lads have you got any ID" but nicely you know not some **** like some are. Also went to Buds and when i walked out bouncer was like "cya mate". It shows that there are good and bad bouncers just like there are good and bad ppl in all professions, its just one of those things


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

deejpj said:


> yeah i guess bouncers can be harsh, but where i go on fri and sat nights they all fine. Walked up to one pub and bouncer just said "alrite lads have you got any ID" but nicely you know not some **** like some are. Also went to Buds and when i walked out bouncer was like "cya mate". It shows that there are good and bad bouncers just like there are good and bad ppl in all professions, its just one of those things


i agree, where i go out, i'm pretty regular and most of the bouncers are decent guys and recognise/acknowledge you. there's a few, however, are pr1cks and try and cause a bit of trouble, but the majority are orite blokes.

i must say that the minority always ruin it for the majority and the show on ITV just highlighted mainly knobs, with the exception of the younger bald guy with a beard, he seemed pretty genuine.


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

if a club wants to higher its own doorstaff and employ them itself, do they still have to employ people with SIA licenses? couldn't the club just dress up the job as 'entrance management' or something along those line, and therefore not need security with SIA licenses?


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

you would still need SIA mate. Otherwise you wouldnt be able to do the Job SIA is a PITA and a con


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Reminder for anyone asking when its on.Tonight ITV 11pm.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

might watch it later.. a couple of guys at work are part time door staff (i hate the word bouncers). sounds like the media have found the worst ones they could to provide 'shock' factor.


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

Slamdog said:


> might watch it later.. a couple of guys at work are part time door staff (i hate the word bouncers). sounds like the media have found the worst ones they could to provide 'shock' factor.


yea so true, i look forward to watching those knobs again! lol


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

It starts in about 5mins


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

bouncers ahem! i mean doormen are tough lol


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Agree with Robsta & TT on this one. I was doing weekend work up until recently & it's the way you approach people what sorts a situation out.

I always used to get away from fighting by using my mouth - talk to them, it's so much easier. Obviously you get the t1ts who are just unapproachable, so they want to fight etc, but it ends up they regret starting.

I quit because of my son. There is no way I would risk getting a knife put through me all over a drunk/drugged up pr1ck thinking he's superman.


----------



## sarahowen662 (Jul 10, 2008)

My husband was contacted by the production company that made this series and went through the interview and all that. We got a call 3 days later to say he passed the interview and could he go and meet this guy for a chat about what they want to see and hear from him. Needless to say all they wanted was someone to look 'hard' and sound mean and act up a bit. Needless to say my husband turned them down. both me and my husband have been 'bouncers' for 20 yrs and we resent this production company for looking for doorman who dont mind acting up to the cameras rather than ones who would rather tell it like it is. but then again an average night on the door wouldnt get the viewers switching on. And what is it teaching people who are maybe considering this 'career'.??? so long as you can pass your exam and get the licence you can treat people however you like????

We now have a governing body who monitor all types of security, and they are cracking down on doorman especially to stamp out the 'old skool bouncer'. If they get so much as a whiff of you doing something you shouldnt be then your licence is either suspended or revoked. i know a few who have had theirs suspended for simply argueing with a customer who then saw fit to ring the police and claim harassment. This show is absolute crap and makes me seethe as 99.9% of doormen are not like the thugs that are depicted in it.


----------



## BIG T 69 (Oct 19, 2008)

IT IS VERY OBVIOUS THE CLUBS AND BARS YOU WORK AT IS MILD AND ITS ABOUT TIME YOU WORKED AT THE SH9T HOLES AS WELL WERE TRAVELLERS HIT YOU WITH HAMMERS, KNIFES, ETC

WHEN YOU SAY ABOUT THE SIA WELL I LAUGH AS THERE IS CLUBS WITH SOME RIGHT CRAP WORKIN FOR THEM NOT AS DOOR STAFF BUT OTHER ROLES BUT WHEN THE **** HITS THE FAN THEY ARE THE FIRST KICKIN OFF

SIA NEVER ACTS ON WHEN WE TELL THEM OF KNOW DOOR STAFF DEALERS OR THE ONES THAT HAVE BEEN AWAY AND USE SOMEONE ELSES ID

YES WHEN U COMMENT ABOUT OTHER DONT TRY TO THINK OF THE VERY NICE BARS ETC WERE YOU WORK THINK OFF THE HELL HOLES WERE OTHER HAVE TO WORK TO GET A CRUST MORE THAN THE STANDARD MIN WAGE U GET

:bounce: :rockon:


----------

